# My progress with THE pics...



## Tyester (Aug 28, 2006)

Started dieting around February, and finished up this past week.

Lots of changes in the diet, and especially the training, but I'm fairly satisfied with the end result. It left me with plenty of information on what to do in the future, because I plan on adding more wieght already.

I'm still deciding on which of the others I want to post cause the lighting isn't so hot on some. But they'll all have my legs too.

Enjoy...


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Smokin' hot!*

Holy *#@!

Verrrrrryyyy nice end result, Tye.  So you live where?  

Joking.  But wow, hard work does have its pay-offs.  You are proof.  Keep it up and let's see them hot legs!


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 28, 2006)

That's an impressive change!  Well done


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 28, 2006)

wow tye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look AMAZING!!! all the hard work is really paying off


----------



## Wattage (Aug 28, 2006)

Tye.. very, very well done. You have really cut down on %BF and toned up - your lats in particular look great. I can really see the definition along your spine. You should be very proud.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2006)

VERY impressive. Hard work and dedication pay off


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2006)

That is so cool!  I know how much effort that took and congratulate you!  That is very inspiring.  Obviously we are not going for the same build, but it does show how the body can transform.  Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Aug 28, 2006)

Tye I don't think any words here will express how incredibly proud I am of you, and the admiration I have for your commitment and dedication to your program. I have never witnessed anyone put themselves through so much hard work  (not just physical! dieting like you did is insane) just on faith alone. Not only have I never before seen a better, hotter, more delicious Tye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... but you're also a happier, healthier, more self accomplished and motivated person than you were before. I look forward to eating with a non-dieting Tye this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats to challenging yourself both physically & mentally. <3


----------



## Tyester (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you one and all. I have to admit it was very difficult for me to notice up until I made these photos the change I had made while I've been so demanding on myself for progress and results.

When I made these comparisons it really opened my eyes. And even though I have different goals than the wonderful ladies here on the forum, I made this just to show that when you commit to a diet and/or excercise program the results will come. 

Again thank you very much for all the kind words, they will certainly be remembered when I face new challenges in the gym or the kitchen. 

-Resident Dude


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 28, 2006)

Resident Dude-

What was your workout/diet routine?  Supplements?  Just curious what that took.  Did you follow all or parts of any program?  I'd love some details.

-Resident MAC Whore


----------



## devin (Aug 28, 2006)

oh wow you look great! i am sure that took a lot of hard work and dedication! Congratulations!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 28, 2006)

Awesome! That's quite a change and you've done well. Great job!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 28, 2006)

You look really good. Congrats.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Resident Dude-

What was your workout/diet routine?  Supplements?  Just curious what that took.  Did you follow all or parts of any program?  I'd love some details.

-Resident MAC Whore_

 
Workout Routine:
For the most part was wieght training 4 days a week with HIIT cardio on the "off" days. However there were changes in my program that for a few weeks at a time I was lifting wieghts 6 days a week with no cardio at all.

Mostly broken up as such: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps, Back/Biceps/Abs, Legs/Calves varied up and done once or twice a week depending on what the program called for.

My HIIT Cardio was as is:
4 minutes jogging warmup(or bicycle)
10sec full-on sprint/50sec jog
12sec sprint/48sec jog
14/46
16/44
18/42
20/40
20/40 starting over and pyramiding down back to the 10/50 split
Then a final 4 minutes of jogging for cooldown

The last 4 minutes I am totally wasted. The point of it is to spike the heart rate so it keeps the calories burning after I'm done. The cardio only takes 20minutes total time because somewhere after that the cortisol hormone is released and causes fat to store more. Since I'm trying to save muscle and burn fat, this is supposed to be the most optimal way. Beforehand for 4 months I was awaking at 4:30am and walking on a treadmill for almost an hour every morning on an emtpy stomach, only to find out that I was really only burning muscle off due to early morning cortisol release. Which brings me to my supplements...

Supplements:
Opitmum Nutrition Whey Chocolate Protien - HIGHLY reccomended, best taste and value
Green Tea w/calcium - antioxidants preserve muscle, and the calcium helps my bones because calcium is used to process the protien(in a high protien, moderate carb/fat diet, it's good)
Animal Pak
Cytomax - during training

Those are the ones I usually stuck with, however I did throw in some Nitric Oxide supplements along with Anagen

The Diet:
basically broken down to the macronutrient contents:
Meal #1 - 50g protien, 15% of daily carbs, 5<g fat
Meal #2 - 50g protien, 1<% carbs, 15g fat
Meal #3 - 50g protien, 1<% carbs, 15g fat
Meal #4(1.5 hours pre training) - 50g Protien, 35% carbs, 5<g fat
**Consume a shake containing 30/40g whey & 20% carbs in the form of dextrose/maltodextrose during training**
Meal #5(30 min PWO) - 50g protien, 25% carbs(low GI), 5<g fat
Meal #6 - 50g protien, 1<% carbs, 15g fat
Meal#7 usually a before bedtime shake or whenever I woke up in the middle of the night - 50g protien

I followed this from mid-April or so? After doing it all wrong since February. But I think I gained a little muscle back in the process, and I also was allowed alot more carbs that I thought I needed to ditch. It's a "cut fat/keep muscle" type program and I actually saw results alot faster than what I had set out for myself before. Research goes along way rather than trying to tackle something on your own with no previous experience.

Anyway, hope this was enough details...


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2006)

I just spent almost 2 hours rock climbing. Reading all that made my muscles quiver in fear.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I just spent almost 2 hours rock climbing. Reading all that made my muscles quiver in fear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually only lift wieghts for about an hour... and run for only 20 minutes on the other days. What sucks is the diet part, finding what foods fit in and why I need certain ones and making sure I eat them at the same times everyday. All the really little details are what make it tough, because it looks really easy on paper.


----------



## User34 (Aug 29, 2006)

hey, good job =)
 goes to show hard work pays off =)


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 29, 2006)

one word. RAWR.  

wait.  is that a word? Maybe not.  regardless... RAWR.  I like abs.


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 29, 2006)

wow this makes me want to go to the gym more often. im not really comitted so its hard for me. im so glad you can tone your body up so well. all in all SEXY!


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeesh. Sorry I missed this one..

Very nice job.  Awesome dedication.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

holy caca ma doodoo WOOOOOOOOOW!!!! ur doing great def can see the musle def.


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow.  Hard work does pay off then huh!
You look mighty fine young man, mighty fine.


----------



## Jaim (Sep 2, 2006)

Good job! I've been hitting the gym for the past couple months and I don't feel like I've been getting results at all, but this gives me some hope. Haha.


----------



## Tyester (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_Good job! I've been hitting the gym for the past couple months and I don't feel like I've been getting results at all, but this gives me some hope. Haha._

 
Interesting... sometimes it takes awhile for results to come. Just make sure your drinking enough water, your diet is where it needs to be for results, and also be sure to get plenty of rest.

If none of that works, just take some time away from the scale or mirror and don't worry about numbers or a reflection. It can help, trust me.


----------



## Pei (Sep 3, 2006)

Great progress!!!

Ur body's more well-defined now.

Esp ur arms...wow!

*Ego shoots up* =D


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 24, 2006)

what a great transformation, you have alot to be proud of. what kind of food did your diet actually consist of?


----------



## Tyester (Sep 24, 2006)

I probably ate about 3lbs of a chicken a day, or it felt like 3 lbs worth.

But any chicken or beef, usually ground or eye of round stea, were all cooked on a George Foreman grill. Then usually I would bring tuna to work, mixed with a little mustard, relish, or any other lower sodium condiments that I thought might taste good.

As for vegetables, alot of green beens, its the only one I can cook quickly, and eat painlessly. Sometimes I'd eat brocolli which I actually like, but usually wait for it in a "diet" microwave dinner. But I didn't want to eat alot of the frozen meals, so it was a rarity. 

As for fats, a spoonful of natural peanut butter was my best friend. Sometimes I had cashews and almonds, always unsalted.

Normally I stuck to the same stuff everyday, since there really isn't much room for variety on such a strict diet. Sometimes I put on fat-free shredded cheese to add SOME taste to things, and pepper also became my new friend as well. Honestly, I did cheat a few times, but always with "healthier" choices at places, simply because I was trying to achieve two goals at once, burn fat/build muscle. Usually not achievable under normal circumstances, but I think I managed to change a little of my body composition through the process.

New goal now is to bulk up the right way, that way come January I can start cutting earlier, and alot more effectively with the knowledge I have of myself and how effectively I can change my body. Wow this was a long post, sorry if it was a boring read.


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you big guy


----------



## quandolak (Oct 11, 2006)

..............


----------

